# Blue Ridge



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 2nd series

2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,20,21

19 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series

2,3,5,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,20,21

17 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the last series

2,6,7,12,15,16,17,18,20

9 total


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the updates Brenda.

John Lash


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

John Lash said:


> Thanks for the updates Brenda.
> 
> John Lash


I second John.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Mike Ough of Sandhill Kennels for winning the Derby with 15 month old Seaside's Sockeye Annie.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#6 Annie H/Mike Ough O/Rita Jones
2nd-#2 Bitsy H/Kristen Hoffman O/Gary Hooper
3rd-#16 Bones H/Mike Ough O/Benjy Griffith
4th-#12 Mactavish H/Kristen Hoffman O/James Cohen

RJ- #15 Big Boy O/H Clint Joyner
JAM- #17 Josie O/H George Francis

CONGRATS TO ALL!!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations to Mike, Sandhill and the Jones' on the win!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way Ta Go Mike O, Frank Rita and Annie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The 2nd Series

1,4,6,7,8,9,14,21,24,25,28,30,33,35,38,41,42,46,50,52

20 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The 3rd Series

1,4,6,7,8,9,14,24,25,28,30,33,35,38,41,42,46,50 ,52

19 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

QUAL Callbacks To The 2nd Series

1,2,3,5,6,8,9,12,13,17,18,19,23,24,26,29,32,33,35
19 Total
__________________


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Brenda, you are awesome! Thank you so much for taking the time to keep the rest of us that would love to be there up to date!!! Thank you!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMT Callbacks To The 2nd Series

1,3,6,8,10,12,13,15,17,22,23,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,40,44,49,51,54,56,
59,61 

32 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The 4th Series

1,7,9,14,24,25,28,33,35,38,41,42

12 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMT Callbacks To The 3rd Series

3,10,13,15,17,23,28,29,31,32,33,40,44,49,51,54,56,59,61 

19 Total


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Any news from today (Sunday)?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

We went out in the 3rd series of the Amateur, so we are on our way home. If I hear any info I will post it.


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Any news yet?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results
1st-#38 Lincoln H/Alan Pleasant O/Nancy Campbell
2nd-#7 Diesel H/Alan Pleasant O/Marion Stroud
3rd- #24 Hanna O/H Nick Elam
4th- #35 Ella O/H Steve Bireley

Thats all I got sorry don't know the RJ or Jams

Congrats to all!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 1st-#38 Lincoln H/Alan Pleasant O/Nancy Campbell
> 2nd-#7 Diesel H/Alan Pleasant O/Marion Stroud
> 3rd- #24 Hanna O/H Nick Elam
> ...


NEW FC ( I Think) Congrats to Lincoln and Alan and To Nancy I know that she is Smiling from above!!!!

Way TO Go Steve!


----------



## 7blackdogs (Oct 21, 2004)

Ella is a Rock Star!! Way to go Steve!!!


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Way to go Steve!!!

Also, Dave and Talla...4th in the Amateur!!!


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Congrats Steve and Nick...good job

Does anyone have all the AM placements?

Thanks
Brad


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 16, 2009)

Am Results as I know them
1st Mac DuBose w/ Buttons
2nd Mike Bellazi w/ Pink
3rd Nick Elam w/ Hanna
4th Dave Opseth w/ Contrails Birdstrike
RJ Bill Goldstein w/ Streak


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Q Results:

1. Sally (Milly Welsh)
2. Sammy (Carolyn McCreesh)
3. Genny (Cara Mock)
4. CoCo (Steve Ferguson)
RJ Libbie (Jeff Stoneman)
JAM Hannah (Kristin Hoffman)


Thanks to all the Blue Ridge folks....they worked their tails off this weekend!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

sclab said:


> Q Results:
> 
> 1. Sally (Milly Welsh)
> 2. Sammy (Carolyn McCreesh)
> ...


Congrats All!! 

Way to go.. Genny and Cara! Congrats Rob.

Barb


----------

